# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Vader Immortal: simulateur de Luke Skywalker enfin réussi

## vectra

Coucou les gens, 

<placeholder for game presentation>







Je fais ici mon mini-test:

* film interactif haut de gamme avec des passages visuellement très réussis et d'autres plus oubliables.  
* pas mal de limitations dans les mouvements et interactions pour certaines scènes, car c'est un film interactif plus qu'un jeu 3D. 
* le sabre laser qui est vraiment une *énorme* réussite visuelle, sonore et haptique. Ca virevolte naturellement dans tous les sens avec une précision de ouf, t'entends  ::o: 
* Un dojo pour pouvoir jouer jusqu'à plus soif avec le sabre laser contre des vagues d'ennemis 
* les combats au sabre sont donc réussis contre des adversaires possédant un sabre, hélas un peu rares dans la campagne (cf dojo)
* Trials on Tatooine est vraiment une grosse merde en comparaison
* c'est toujours daubé du cul de renvoyer des lasers avec le sabre, il fallait abandonner l'idée je pense... Mais c'est moins raté que dans trials
* les rares stormtroopers que l'on voit de près sont juste...  ::love::  . Rien que cette perspective m'inciterait à remettre 10€ pour l'opus suivant

Pour 10€, c'est oui du fait de la qualité générale, et pour la durée de vie étendue grâce au dojo. 
Par contre, ce jeu est quasiment impossible à refund: avec une durée de vie de l'ordre d'une heure pour la campagne, le délai de rétractation standard a été ultra-raccourci.

Le vrai défaut du jeu, c'est d'avoir été conçu pour les dalles OLED qui restituent les nuances de sombre, mais d'être quand-même proposé à la vente pour le Rift S qui est en LCD.
Toutes les scènes ne sont pas assez sombres pour devenir merdiques et gâchées, mais il y en a genre un quart quand-même, dont toutes les apparitions de Darth Vador.

On a heureusement une astuce qui nous vient de HFR pour sauver les meubles (à tester):

https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi....htm#t14367143




> et pour ceux qui le trouve trop sombre (c'etait mon cas sur VIVE) faut modifier le fichier Engine.ini
> 
> Go into this INI file:
> 
> %username%\appdata\local\WKND\saved\config\Windows  NoEditor\Engine.ini
> and add this string of code:
> 
> [/Script/Engine.Engine]
> DisplayGamma=3.5
> Feel free to change that 3.5 into something higher or lower to suit your particular taste, but 3.5 felt good for me.

----------


## Angelussauron

J'ai fini le jeu (excellent mais court (enfin pour 10€ ça va)même si il y a le dojo). Des nouvelles concernant la suite?

----------


## vectra

Prévue pour la fin de l'année si j'ai tout bien compris...
Mais ouais, c'est court. Et à moins de refaire un dojo amélioré avec de nouveaux ennemis, ça risque d'être plus difficile à vendre.

Manque de bol, il va y avoir l'ajout de la "force" comme nouvelle arme dans cet opus. Moi, tout ce que je veux, c'est faire zouuuu-zouuuu avec le sabre et des Stormtroopers, pas rincer des gameplays foireux comme le renvoi de lasers asthmatiques avec le sabre ou de la lévitation à deux balles.


https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/st...immortal-2-d23
Donc, des détails courant Août, et une sortie avant la fin de l'année...

----------


## 564.3

J'ai hésité mais j'ai déjà pas mal de backlog, je crois que je vais attendre qu'ils fassent des packs avec les 3 épisodes.
Je n'ai pas vu de timing pour l'ep3, mais ils ont l'air de bien enchainer. Ça sera peut-être complet pour Noël ou début 2020.

----------


## vectra

J'ai déjà le Viveport à essorer pendant le trial gratuit
Pas le temps de jouer à tout ce que j'ai, quelle misère  ::sad::

----------


## nodulle

Bon j'ai craqué et je viens de le finir et c'est assez réussis !  ::):  C'est une vrais expérience visuelle et sonore, le sabre laser est juste  ::wub:: . Mais putain ce qu'il est sombre ! Même le peu de source lumineuse devrait éclairer un peu plus que ça le reste de la pièce. J'ai un Oculus CV1 (donc dalle OLED) et ça rend plutôt bien à part les rares sources de lumière qui créent des halo à cause des lentilles (halo qui sont assez visible vu que tout est sombre). Mais bon c'est un choix artistique de le faire comme ça et c'est clair que ça donne un certain cachet (surtout à la scène final). 

Par contre contrairement à toi Vectra, je trouve que le renvoi de laser avec les sables est plutôt efficace. Alors que effectivement dans mon souvenir Trials on Tatoine c'était une grosse merde sur ce point. L'ajout de pouvoir pourrait justement varier les combats contre les stormtroopers (au lieu de simplement jouer au tennis avec les laser) en utilisant les objets/environnement à envoyer dans la gueule des ennemis ou pour se protéger, faire du lancer de sabre ou encore pouvoir faire un étranglement à distance. Je suis curieux de voir ce qu'il vont faire.

Ce que je regrette c'est qu'ils ne proposent pas de VF ni de sous-titre. Du coup j'ai pas compris grand chose...  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

En gros, Vader cherche un moyen de faire revivre Padme en perçant le secret de l'immortalité...
Ouais, ils pourraient mettre des sous-titres au moins.

Sinon, tu as essayé le patch pour augmenter le gamma? Si je dois y rejouer (genre juste après avoir acheté l'épisode 2) je ferais ça absolument.

Je reste sur mon jugement pour le sabre génial et, malheureusement, le renvoi de lasers tout pourri. Ce dernier point est moins raté que chez Trials, sachant qu'en plus il n'y a pas d'escrime du tout avec Trials.
Et justement, si je reviens ici, c'est pour faire un petit comparo avec *Raw Data* et son sabre laser. Donc, quand-même, le sabre de Raw Data, il poutre pas mal, et sert notamment à mettre à mort bien plus d'ennemis que sur cet épisode. En particulier, le sabre de raw data doit renvoyer les lasers ennemis (le perso qui le possède n'a pas de flingue pour tirer sur les drones volants, notamment), et je trouve que, dans Raw Data, ce mécanisme fonctionne mieux.

Donc, Raw Data est à poncer pour ceux qui aiment jouer avec un sabre lumineux qui fait du bruit et des étincelles. Malheureusement, peu ou pas d'escrime contre d'autres sabres en vue, et évidemment il n'est pas aussi réussi que le vrai sabre star wars. Il est fait dans un style assez différent, pour des questions de copyright bien évidemment.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Donc, Raw Data est à poncer pour ceux qui aiment jouer avec un sabre lumineux qui fait du bruit et des étincelles. Malheureusement, peu ou pas d'escrime contre d'autres sabres en vue, et évidemment il n'est pas aussi réussi que le vrai sabre star wars. Il est fait dans un style assez différent, pour des questio


Pour Raw Data, si tu veux cogner d'autres sabres, faut jouer au multi.

----------


## Nibher

A noter que depuis le dernier patch il est maintenant possible d'y jouer en high avec revive.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> A noter que depuis le dernier patch il est maintenant possible d'y jouer en high avec revive.


Ca change quoi concrètement visuellement ? On constate vraiment de gros changements ?

----------


## 564.3

L'épisode 3 sortira le 21 novembre, c'est plus rapide qu'entre le 1 et 2 mais il y a une deadline pour aller avec le film sans doute. Ils avaient encore de la marge quand même.
https://www.starwars.com/news/vader-...al-episode-iii

Faut espérer qu'ils feront un bundle. J'hésite quand même à attendre que ça sorte sur Steam, vu que ça serait étonnant que ça reste une exclu Oculus très longtemps (6 mois, 1 an peut-être ?). Mais on ne sait jamais ce qu'ils ont négocié, même si Oculus n'est pas l'éditeur sur ce coup.

----------


## vectra

Bon ben c'est officiel: je vais attendre avant d'acheter le 2.

----------


## Chaternal

> Coucou les gens, 
> 
> <placeholder for game presentation>
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfcMwMzfag
> 
> 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire où se trouve le fichier Engine.ini que je dois modifier avec les lignes proposées dans le post?

Merci d'avance!

----------

